# Get ready for the Dwarf Army!



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi guys! 

Built more Games Workshop Dwarves for my growing army! 

This army consists of a combination of the Warhammer Battle For Skull Pass set, The Dwarf Batallion Box, and an older Cannon Crew as well as Queen Helga and Joseph Bugman. All in all, there was a LOT of figures to paint!

Can't wait to battle the kids!

One of my customers came in with a really fancy Digital Camera and took the following three pictures:









These are the Dwarf Warriors from The Battle of Skull Pass set. There are 12 in all including a Musician, Chapion and Standard Bearer. 









These are the Dwarf Thunderers from The Battle of Skull Pass set. There are 10 in all including a Musician, Chapion and Standard Bearer.









These are the Dwarf Miners from The Battle of Skull Pass set. There are 8 in all including a Musician, Chapion and Standard Bearer. What's great about these guys is that they are underground when the battle begins. (They're suppose to be in underground tunnels!) When you roll the right number on the dice, they can then "pop" out of the ground at any location on the battlefield. I can't wait to bring them up, right beside the enemy's cannons! 

The rest of the pictures were taken with my low cost Digital Camera. Sadly, I couldn't get too close!










In this frontal view, you can see the ammount of pieces I've collected and painted! That tile is 12" long by 6" deep and it's full of Dwarves!










Not only are there Dwarves, but also some of the "Obstruction" pieces from the Skull Pass set, like the "King's Gate" on the left hand side and the Horse Drawn Cart on the right side, behind the first row of heroes.










This angle shows the Horse Cart better. It also gives the depth of the tile.










The opposite angle shows the Dwarf Thunderes and behind them, the Dwarf Quarrelers. Quarrelers have the slightly stronger crossbows as opposed to the pistols that the Thunderes carry. Also, these Quarrelers are actually Rangers because they carry an additional axe and shield. Because of this, they also get the "Scouts" special rule which means they can hide from the enemy's line of sight.

The other thing that seporates Rangers from the regular Dwarves is that Rangers don't live in the underground Dwarven strongholds. They instead live above ground, trading with Humans and living in camps or villas.

With this in mind, I painted my Rangers with steel accessories instead of the gold, copper and chrome accents of the regular Dwarves who live in underground mines. They are also painted in a rust brown so they can hide in the trees. I also figured that their dull, iron weapons wouldn't reflect light back to the enemy as much as the more flashy underground Dwarves "Bling-Bling" would.










This is the top view of the tile. This is the best picture I have, so far, of the "scope" of my army. It also shows the individual army units better. 

From the top Left hand corner, you can see my 16 Rangers in Brown. Beside them, with the yellow helmets, are the standard 12 warriors from the Skull Pass set. Beside those warriors, and wearing copper helmets, are the 16 heavy warriors. These are painted to match Queen Helga's paint job of Green and Copper. Beside Queen Helga's Men and dressed in black and red, are the 12 Long Beards (Veterans). The Longbeards are the oldest, wisest and strongest of all the Dwarven Warriors. They can give the newer warriors a stronger defense against armies that use FEAR as a tactic. 

In front of the Longbeards are the 8 Miners from the Skull Pass set. In front of the Miners are the horse cart and a captured Slayer Dwarf from the Skull Pass set. 

In front of the Horse Cart and Captured Dwarf are the Heroes. From Right to Left : The Dragon Slayer from Skull Pass, Queen Helga, The Dwarf Lord from Skull Pass, and Joseph Bugman, the master Dwarf Brewmister.

Finally, we get to my last offensive : THE CANNON CREWS!

Each Cannon has 3 operators. The barrel cleaner, the Chief Mechanic and the barrel loader. 

The first cannon is the oldest (When Dwarves were using wood cannon carrages and wheels as opposed to metal.) It's operators are wearing Orange clothes. 

The second cannon is called an Organ Gun as it looks like a Church Organ. It has 4 barrels instead of one and acts as a Grape Shot cannon. It's crew are wearing dark blue and yellow - my tribute to IKEA!

The final cannon is manned by the men in pink. It's the cannon that came in the Skull Pass set.

In case you're wondering, those black dots beside the wooden cannon and the Organ Gun are the 2 objective markers from the Skull Pass set which are the last 2 items I have to paint.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Man, that's a lot of dwarfs!


MadCap Romanian said:


> The final cannon is manned by the men in pink. It's the cannon that came in the Skull Pass set.


They must be the San Francisco artillery unit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

They're EXTRA Fierce because everyone makes fun of them.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Checkers anyone ?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, you don't have to play the game to appreciate the models. 
Each dwarf is @ 1 inch tall.


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

I have a bunch of them some painted some not. There pewter figures are preety cool too. Thanks for the pics. Great job on em . Makes me want to bust open the dragon i have and paint it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah...then you can come up here for a visit and battle me! 

After building all these models, I REALLY want to play this game!


----------

